# (WI) UH HR Candlewood's Triple Deke Rosen - BLM w/yellow



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

Puck is gorgeous, musclar, lean, and tall and weighs 85lbs. He is an excellent marker with plenty of drive and desire. He is great in the duck blind, upland field, and in the house. He is great with kids and other dogs. Puck's Dam is a littermate to 1 FC-AFC, 3 FC, and 1 MH out of ( FC Candlewoods Autumn Run Vince x FC AFC CANDLEWOOD'S RITA REYNOLDS) and his sire is Candlewood Atti's Sun Dubay MH. 

















-Health Clearences:
OFA Hips: LR-201148G45M-VPI (Good)
Eye CERF: LR-EYE242/45M-VPI (Normal)
OFA Elbow: LR-EL57171M45-VPI (Normal)
CNM: LR-CNM13-140-M-PIV (Clear)
EIC: LR-EIC1932/47M-VPI (Clear)
UKC Reg: R211-580
UKC Points: 90
AKC reg: SR55195101
DOB: 3/1/2009


Pedigree - http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=60576
website - http://tripledekelabs.webs.com/


----------

